# Nice to Meet all of you/alloy wheel advice please



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there, as a brand new member of the forum i would like to introduce myself. My name is Mark and i am due to pick up my first ever audi tt 2moro evening and cant wait. Funds and negative equity in my old car, a saab  , have made it difficult for me to change to a tt but i have managed it but unfortunatly i could only stretch to a 07 used tt, but none the less i am really excited and cant wait. I assume all of you remember what it was like when you got your first tt so you can relate to the excitement.

The car purchased is a 2.0 tfsi model in mauritious blue with a few non major optional extras like phone prep and heated seats, but none the less i am so excited and have plans to upgrade the wheels from the std 17"s to 19"s, and thats where my first question lies for you guys. Can i put 19" alloys on and what tyres would you reccomend, also anything else i need to know in doing this. I dont want to modify this car like and make it look chavy so i intend to make subtle changes over coming months.

The high level of information on this forum has already impressed me and i think i may become a regular visitor to it.

I welcome any replys and hope i can get to know some of you fellow tt owners.

Kind Regards

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,I like Michelins but its all down to personal preference.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Mark & welcome,

Sounds like your buying a MK2, you will probably get a better response if you put your questions up in the MK 2 forum.

I have a MK1 and peeps have fitted 19's to the MK1 so stands a good chance you should be able to do it on a MK2 too!!!

Join TTOC, we're a good bunch, while you're at it!


----------

